# Signs you're a true FR/DHer...



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Topic revisted (for those who don't check MTBR every minute of the day):

1. Within a matter of a few seconds, you'll find simular posts here on MTBR.
2. Funky looking scars on your shins, _look a lot like a pedal pegs._
3. You slow down when you see a pile of lumber on the side of the road.
4. Tatoo's with bike related drawings.
5. You car is worth less than your bike (oldie but goodie).
6. Driving around, you often say to yourself, "l could drop that".
7. You instinctively notice other cars with bike racks and you look to see what is hanging from them.
8. When it's nice out, you're wishing you didn't have to work _and you know darn well why_.
9. While doing the deed with the GF, wife, etc.....LEG CRAMP!!!
10. Your credit card statements show nothing but bike related transactions.
11. You know that a G Spot is a bike, not something you're looking for on a woman.
12. Speaking of spot, you can spot make-model-age of nearly any FR/DH bike from hundreds of yards away.
13. You or one of your buds have driven into a garage with bike/s on the roof rack.
14. Your biking is a constant source of friction with your parents, wife, GF, etc...
15. You'll be back in two hours actually means more like four or five.
16. The trunk of your car looks like something you'd see in a "mob" movie: shovel, pick, saw, rope, signs of dirt...
17. There's a muddy bike sitting in your living room.
18. You'll rip the shizicks outta your bike when you're riding it but you're gentle as when you're handling a baby when you're just cleaning your bike or pulling it off the roof rack.

Some more late add ons: l had to jet before l was done.

19. Your pulse rate goes up when the UPS truck drives into your area.
20. a. Your mood sours when the UPS man does NOT stop by your location (you were waiting for something).
b. You actually can tell the difference between the Fed Ex truck and the UPS truck by the engine noise it makes.
21. You have many times been air born and had time to change what you think to yourself from, "this is going to be cool" to
....................."holy crap, this changes eeeeeeevvvvvveeeerything". _(thank Wookie for this line)_
22. While building X feature, you come up with at least two new, better ideas.
23. Your wife, GF, parents have no idea what this stuff really ends up costing you. (because you HIDE it from them!!!)
24. Close down all the windows on your computer -- you'll see something bike related.
25. You own a fairing...
26. During a crash: you don't think twice about letting your body take the fall instead of your bike.
27. (For those who clip in): you know first hand the feeling of being like a stuck turtle.
28. you know full well what it feels like when you try to do something you saw on a video is way above your skill level, finding out real quick...your body isn't supposed to bend like that.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Those are funny as hell. 
#5....HAHAHAHA. My old POS '89 Integra cost less than half of what I have in the BR.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

How about, you have XC friends who all beat you up the climb, then get out of your way on the decent.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

At the trailhead you frequently hear "Isn't that a little overkill for these trails?"


----------



## alex62693 (Oct 29, 2008)

my eyesight might not be good enough for #12


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

More than $3 for gas is outrageous but $150 for titanium spring is a good deal


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Cabdoctor said:


> More than $3 for gas is outrageous but $150 for titanium spring is a good deal


That would probably fall under #5.

And I've almost wrecked my car on several occasions trying to rubberneck and assess the situation from numbers 3, 6 and 7.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

You tend to overestimate the weight of your bike, proudly.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

Ithnu said:


> How about, you have XC friends who all beat you up the climb, then get out of your way on the decent.


A true FR/DHer has no XC friends


----------



## jutny (Apr 25, 2008)

18, nice.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Thats great*



Cabdoctor said:


> More than $3 for gas is outrageous but $150 for titanium spring is a good deal


and it is true.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG My gut hurts after reading #16!!! It's actually the cab of my truck though...


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Brilliant!!!!


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

I can claim atleast 80% of that. I think my wife would agree. Hahaha. She gives me such hell about this hobby. :nono: <wife


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

When you see a big ring it makes you cringe because you know it would just end up imbeded in your calf.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Pedal Shop said:


> ...
> 6. Driving around, you often say to yourself, "l could drop that"...
> .


Often? ALL THE FREAKIN TIME!!!!!


----------



## IrSc (Dec 11, 2008)

Way to true, its almost scary!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

this is answering fully honestly.

1. Within a matter of a few seconds, you'll find simular posts here on MTBR. *EH?*
2. Funky looking scars on your shins, look a lot like a pedal pegs. *yes*
3. You slow down when you see a pile of lumber on the side of the road. *no car but stare out at any thing i could ride*
4. Tatoo's with bike related drawings. *no tatto's*
5. You car is worth less than your bike (oldie but goodie). *no car, but yeah i had plans along these lines*
6. Driving around, you often say to yourself, "l could drop that". *passenger in a car, yes*
7. You instinctively notice other cars with bike racks and you look to see what is hanging from them. *yes*
8. When it's nice out, you're wishing you didn't have to work and you know darn well why. *yes*
9. While doing the deed with the GF, wife, etc.....LEG CRAMP!!! *i'll leave that one for you to decide (under age....technically)*
10. Your credit card statements show nothing but bike related transactions. *no credit card, but ebay account, yes*
11. You know that a G Spot is a bike, not something you're looking for on a woman. *yes*
12. Speaking of spot, you can spot make-model-age of nearly any FR/DH bike from hundreds of yards away. *i cant resist doing that*
13. You or one of your buds have driven into a garage with bike/s on the roof rack. *friend hit a telegraph pole with his bike on the back*
14. Your biking is a constant source of friction with your parents, wife, GF, etc... *yes*
15. You'll be back in two hours actually means more like four or five. *one time a mile ride ended up as a 5+*
16. The trunk of your car looks like something you'd see in a "mob" movie: shovel, pick, saw, rope, signs of dirt... *no car, but yeah i dont see why it wouldn't end up like that.*
17. There's a muddy bike sitting in your living room. *hall*
18. You'll rip the shizicks outta your bike when you're riding it but you're gentle as when you're handling a baby when you're just cleaning your bike or pulling it off the roof rack. *yes*

just a little insight into me lol


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I found #16 quite funny today. I have spent the last four days with every tool needed to build. Saws, shovels, rakes, mattox,hammers, 5 gallon spray bottle, drils, screws, nails and my pack. Funny thing is with the 5-7 inches of snow + a 4WD 4Runner = a NOISY ass ride! I have heard the clanging and rattling of the rakes and shovels every minute of my driving time. Do I take them out, nope, the snow will melt soon and I will need them! Sorry guys, gonna have to take two vehicles....mines full.... lol...


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

You forgot one thing , some cold Beer after a ride !
Now that's a FH/DH -er


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

one incredible donkey said:


> A true FR/DHer has no XC friends


+1

#5
Haha, agreed, except that its my CBR600RR(sport motorcycle) which costs less than my Demo.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

miguel said:


> You forgot one thing , some cold Beer after a ride !
> Now that's a FH/DH -er


Thats a XC thing. Post ride drinks are for sissies. 
Real DH/FR'ers drink; Before, During, and After a ride.


----------



## BIBO (Mar 14, 2007)

> 2 Hours Ago 01:58 PM
> one incredible donkey At the trailhead you frequently hear "Isn't that a little overkill for these trails?"


I get that all the time, my standard response is "Not if you let go of the brakes." This usually shuts them up.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

one incredible donkey said:


> A true FR/DHer has no XC friends


A true mountain biker can do both well


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ithnu said:


> A true mountain biker can do both well


Yeah, a true MTBer can. But this is true DH/FRer =P Take your 80-140mm travel elsewhere please! I would suggest Pinkbike


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Thats a XC thing. Post ride drinks are for sissies.
> Real DH/FR'ers drink; Before, During, and After a ride.


Then call me Shirly, because every time I drink during or before, its all downhill from there and I instantly become a passenger rather then attacking the trail. I slow down a lot and the day is pretty much over after a run or two.....except at northstar where I keep riding anyway....

Huhhhh, now that I think about it, I guess I'm pretty manly, because I do it all the time, I just always regret it.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Real DH/FR'ers drink; Before, During, and After a ride.


 ive seen some one ridding with a can of larger in the singing arm on his super 8! LOL

12. Speaking of spot, you can spot make-model-age of nearly any FR/DH bike from hundreds of yards away. - and you get really p*ssed of when you get it wrong


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

William42 said:


> Then call me Shirly, because every time I drink during or before, its all downhill from there and I instantly become a passenger rather then attacking the trail. I slow down a lot and the day is pretty much over after a run or two.....except at northstar where I keep riding anyway....
> 
> Huhhhh, now that I think about it, I guess I'm pretty manly, because I do it all the time, I just always regret it.


I like being a passenger. You go alot faster. The bike does what it wants  Attacking the trail gets me hurt.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

specializedbeta18 said:


> Yeah, a true MTBer can. But this is true DH/FRer =P Take your 80-140mm travel elsewhere please! I would suggest Pinkbike


Hey there now, my XC bike has a Float 36 on front But I ride with with guys on hard tails and 80mm forks at times.

Did I mention I have a road bike


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love it!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

All true  

Man I love threads like this, it makes me realize how much I love mountain biking.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

miguel said:


> You forgot one thing , some cold Beer after a ride !
> Now that's a FH/DH -er


yeah lots of empty's in car because you don't litter


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

William42 said:


> Then call me Shirly, because every time I drink during or before, its all downhill from there and I instantly become a passenger rather then attacking the trail. I slow down a lot and the day is pretty much over after a run or two.....except at northstar where I keep riding anyway....
> 
> Huhhhh, now that I think about it, I guess I'm pretty manly, because I do it all the time, I just always regret it.


Lightweight...

GET UP TO MY LEVEL BRO.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Lightweight...
> 
> GET UP TO MY LEVEL BRO.


yep...drunken mishap


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yeah lots of empty's in car because you don't litter


See kids, that's an example to follow. Don't litter:thumbsup:


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

2. Funky looking scars on your shins, look a lot like a pedal pegs.
-How about a scar on my Achilles where my chain ring ripped open my leg?

3. You slow down when you see a pile of lumber on the side of the road.
-Not only slow down, but ninja it too

6. Driving around, you often say to yourself, "l could drop that".
-Even in school. Looking out the window at all the possibilities.

7. You instinctively notice other cars with bike racks and you look to see what is hanging from them.
+ a roof rack makes even the shittest car look sweet

10. Your credit card statements show nothing but bike related transactions.
True, and im only 17!

15. You'll be back in two hours actually means more like four or five.
-I said I was going to 7springs which was like 50miles away, ended up going to Diablo (360miles away)

Edit:#19. Voluntarily take discipline for anything DH/FR related?
-I get sent to in-school detention for watching mtb movies on my ipod during class. I go to detention only to watch more movies  Then I leave school and attempt to do what I just watched


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

specializedbeta18 said:


> Then I leave school and attempt to do what I just watched


Stay in school kid if you want to afford all those bikes


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

I resemble those remarks.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ithnu said:


> Stay in school kid if you want to afford all those bikes


Haha, I meant after the day was over. I still manage a 3.8gpa (outta 4.0) haha. And I work as a bike mechanic for my source of income to afford these mean machines


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

specializedbeta18 said:


> Haha, I meant after the day was over. I still manage a 3.8gpa (outta 4.0) haha. And I work as a bike mechanic for my source of income to afford these mean machines


I'm a freaking rocket scientist.

*I'm not kidding, so keep that GPA up kid!


----------



## mfreak (Oct 26, 2008)

you look at any mountain weather its on tv or a video game even in real life and think, how much fun would it be to build a trail from top to bottom. i think one from mt Saint helen top to bottom would be awsome.:thumbsup:


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ithnu said:


> I'm a freaking rocket scientist.
> 
> *I'm not kidding, so keep that GPA up kid!


Hmm, a rocket scientist eh? My Demo's feeling a little slow...

Nah, but yeah, I keep my grades up. They would be all A's and a 4.0 if I actually put as much effort into school as I do biking. Every project for school, I somehow incorporate my bike. 1960's project:I compared the Cold War to DH Racing. Sociology Project: Brought in my wheel set and explained how a wheel can represent my life. Chemistry: Brought in my Ti rear coil, X-0 derailleur for Carbon, my Mg rear link, etc. A few of my teachers call me just "Demokid" lol.


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

1. Within a matter of a few seconds, you'll find simular posts here on MTBR.
-yeah


2. Funky looking scars on your shins, look a lot like a pedal pegs.
-yup. too many to count, plus a few chainring marks from all mountain riding

3. You slow down when you see a pile of lumber on the side of the road.
-every fricken time, it never fails. almost ran somone over last time!

4. Tatoo's with bike related drawings.
-not yet(im 16, live at home, and parents wont let me), but i will have one as soon as i move out

5. You car is worth less than your bike (oldie but goodie).
-No car yet, but my first car is the one my moms driving now, so yeah my bike will be more

6. Driving around, you often say to yourself, "l could drop that".
-At least once every time i get in a car

7. You instinctively notice other cars with bike racks and you look to see what is hanging from them.
-all the time

8. When it's nice out, you're wishing you didn't have to work and you know darn well why.
-yeah, but for me its go to school, not work.



10. Your credit card statements show nothing but bike related transactions.
No credit card...im only 16



12. Speaking of spot, you can spot make-model-age of nearly any FR/DH bike from hundreds of yards away.
-every time. i can probably tell you what components are on it from 100 yards too

13. You or one of your buds have driven into a garage with bike/s on the roof rack.
my cousin went through the drivethrough at BK with his $6000 litespeed road bike, his santa cruz jackal, and his cannondale prophet on top of his suburban. put a dent in the top tube of the road bike, didnt touch the jackal cuz it sat so low, and bent the handlebars on the prophet. Im pretty sure he cried, all the while the lady working the drivethrough was telling him to hurry up.

14. Your biking is a constant source of friction with your parents, wife, GF, etc...
-considering it is in my kitchen cuz thats the only place in our apartment it will fit, yeah we fight over it all the time


15. You'll be back in two hours actually means more like four or five.
yeah, but it usually more like 6 or 7


16. The trunk of your car looks like something you'd see in a "mob" movie: shovel, pick, signs of dirt...
-haha nope, but if i had a place to build stuff it would

17. There's a muddy bike sitting in your living room.
-more like the kitchen

18. You'll rip the shizicks outta your bike when you're riding it but you're gentle as when you're handling a baby when you're just cleaning your bike or pulling it off the roof rack.
-hahahaha i never thought of this, but your right. thats friggin awesome
__________________


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

specializedbeta18 said:


> Hmm, a rocket scientist eh? My Demo's feeling a little slow...
> 
> Nah, but yeah, I keep my grades up. They would be all A's and a 4.0 if I actually put as much effort into school as I do biking. Every project for school, I somehow incorporate my bike. 1960's project:I compared the Cold War to DH Racing. Sociology Project: Brought in my wheel set and explained how a wheel can represent my life. Chemistry: Brought in my Ti rear coil, X-0 derailleur for Carbon, my Mg rear link, etc. A few of my teachers call me just "Demokid" lol.


I left high school around a little shy of a 3.8 I think. I went to UW for a bachelors in Engineering Mechanics and Astronautics, then a MS in Mechanical. I work out it CO now. I snowboard and bike all the time. Its a great life so I meant it, keep the grades up:thumbsup:

Bike materials relate a lot to aerospace actually, titanium, composites, aluminums, etc. But the biking industry just doesn't have the $$ for the technology aerospace has. Oh, and I get to blow sh!t up.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Signs you're a true FR/DHer... *signs of a true veteran DHer*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Topic revisted (for those who don't check MTBR every minute of the day):

1. Within a matter of a few seconds, you'll find simular posts here on MTBR.
2. Funky looking scars on your shins, look a lot like a pedal pegs. *Shins, azz cheek, quads, knuckles, arm pit, Clavical, abdoniman, foot...[*]3. You slow down when you see a pile of lumber on the side of the road.*There isn't a pile of lumber with in 50 mile radious that you haven't pilfered through, including construction sites.*
4. Tatoo's with bike related drawings. *Posers pay for Tat's, real Dher's earn scars.*
5. You car is worth less than your bike (oldie but goodie). *you have a dependable car, cuse you realize the hoopty, isn't going to get you to the epic rides, like Whistler, Utah....and isn't worth crap to shuttle with.*
6. Driving around, you often say to yourself, "l could drop that". *More like "Yea , I dropped that"*
7. You instinctively notice other cars with bike racks and you look to see what is hanging from them*... and you think what peaces of crap!*
8. When it's nice out, you're wishing you didn't have to work and you know darn well why....*You've used up all your sick days to go outa state to ride*
9. While doing the deed with the GF, wife, etc.....LEG CRAMP!!! *XC riders get leg cramps, DHers get arm-pump..the GF complains that their shoulders are all bruised from you gripping too hard.*
10. Your credit card statements show nothing but bike related transactions.*You don't even bother reading the statements any more, cause your maxed out, over the limit and in collections and waiting for the "Staue of limitaions to be up"*
11. You know that a G Spot is a bike, not something you're looking for on a woman.*You know that a G-spot is on a women*
12. Speaking of spot, you can spot make-model-age of nearly any FR/DH bike from hundreds of yards away*.If it ain'y your bike, it's just another POS.*
13. You or one of your buds have driven into a garage with bike/s on the roof rack*.My bike is to heavy to put on a roof rack, roof racks are for AM, and XC*
14. Your biking is a constant source of friction with your parents, wife, GF, etc...*Caused a divorce, and a broken engagement*
15. You'll be back in two hours actually means more like four or five*.Four or five DAYS! Time to cash in those sick days*
16. The trunk of your car looks like something you'd see in a "mob" movie: shovel, pick, saw, rope, signs of dirt...*You get tired of haulin that crap around, so you just leave it hidden in the woods.*
17. There's a muddy bike sitting in your living room.*Your wive/GF made you move into the garauge with your dirty azz bike, and you find that works out for the best*
18. You'll rip the shizicks outta your bike when you're riding it but you're gentle as when you're handling a baby when you're just cleaning your bike or pulling it off the roof rack.*Not really, don't use a roof rack.. poster nust never have shuttled*


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Your wife is technically the owner of one of your bikes as it was the only way to justify buying your last bike.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

very nice writeup! : ) that was so funny : )


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

The Orange Prophet said:


> Your wife is technically the owner of one of your bikes as it was the only way to justify buying your last bike.


Ha ha ha, Dammit, this was my next ploy to get a nice little jump bike, Transition Double, something like that. Do you think she'll see through it?

All but No.s 25 and 27. Are we really THAT predictable?


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Ha ha ha, Dammit, this was my next ploy to get a nice little jump bike, Transition Double, something like that. Do you think she'll see through it?
> 
> All but No.s 25 and 27. Are we really THAT predictable?


It worked for me, my first bike was a Cannondale Prophet. Great bike, but I soon realized that I needed more. My wife had ridden the prophet on a few occasions and liked it (mainly when we were out with the kids and I'd ended up with a rental bike with a seat or tag along for the smallest one). When the local bikeshop came up with a good deal on a Quake, I pointed out that she'd need a bike of her own sooner or later as it wouldn't be long before all the kids were riding and seeing as she like the prophet....

There was a bit more too it than that including some promises that I'd cut down on some other areas of spending while the quake was paid off.

Only problem is the Quake is becoming less and less suitable for family rides


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

21. You have many times been air born and had time to change what you think to yourself from, "this is going to be cool" to
....................."holy crap, this changes eeeeeeevvvvvveeeerything".

There is a drop at Hurricane Creek park in Al that is deceptively smaller than it actually is.
I went off it with waaaay more speed than I needed. I landed it smoothly but the instant that I was airborne, I realized that I was going to be in the air for quite a bit longer than I had planned. 

Those are just freakin hilarious.


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

While doing the deed with the GF, wife, etc.....You find your self thinking about bike parts, trail mods, That new jump that you have not hit yet, ect....


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

dankist4x4 said:


> While doing the deed with the GF, wife, etc.....You find your self thinking about bike parts, trail mods, That new jump that you have not hit yet, ect....


LOL!!!! yep.... l missed one.


----------



## Desert Pig (Dec 8, 2008)

specializedbeta18 said:


> Haha, I meant after the day was over. I still manage a 3.8gpa (outta 4.0) haha. And I work as a bike mechanic for my source of income to afford these mean machines


What you actually meant to type was, I am 17 and live at home, that is how I can afford these mean machines.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

The Orange Prophet said:


> Your wife is technically the owner of one of your bikes as it was the only way to justify buying your last bike.


oh shite.. busted. my wife is about to become the owner of a new Transition Bank.

A few more suggestions:
29) The paint under the Dakine pad on your truck has never seen sunlight.
30) 75% of the clothing in your wardrobe is torn
31) You purchase rear derailleurs in pairs 
32) Weight limit is the primary deciding factor in purchasing a bike rack.
33) A broken chain is not considered an impediment to riding your bike
34) you carry a GPS while biking solely for the purpose of measuring your top speed
35) you don't pack spare tubes when loading up, you pack spare wheelsets


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

thump said:


> 35) you don't pack spare tubes when loading up, you pack spare wheelsets


...cuz some days you just can't get those tyres off the rims :madman:

or

35) you can peel dh casing off the rim with your fingers - tyre levers are for XC wimps


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

specializedbeta18 said:


> +1
> 
> +2:madmax:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

specializedbeta18 said:


> +1
> 
> +2:madmax:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

one incredible donkey said:


> You tend to overestimate the weight of your bike, proudly.


And I thought I was the only person that did that!:thumbsup:

Just asking the weight of someones bike is a good indication, your more likly an "all mountain" type rider.


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

How about "you consider any trail that requires more than 4 or 5 pedal strokes an XC trail" 
or "your trails are easier to ride on than walk on."


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Techfreak said:


> "your trails are easier to ride on than walk on."


that right there is the truth!


----------



## jutny (Apr 25, 2008)

blender said:


> that right there is the truth!


seriously, whenever i take a rugged fall, i always finish the ride down. Partially because it's fun, but mostly because its easier and safer than walking... wtf.

strange sport we got here fellas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Techfreak said:


> "your trails are easier to ride on than walk on."


My wife goes for hikes sometimes with me on local trails... the quote that resounds among my friends and I... "You guys ride your bikes on THIS?!?"

And most of our local trails are nothing compared to the stuff we travel to ride on!


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Ithnu said:


> See kids, that's an example to follow. Don't litter:thumbsup:


SMT set an example for kids!!! LOL! - awesome!


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

> > At the trailhead you frequently hear "Isn't that a little overkill for these trails?"
> 
> 
> I get that all the time, my standard response is "Not if you let go of the brakes." This usually shuts them up.


I was going to reply to this then I saw the rebuttal and had to agree with both! LOL.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

bxxer rider said:


> ive seen some one ridding with a can of larger in the singing arm on his super 8! LOL
> 
> 12. Speaking of spot, you can spot make-model-age of nearly any FR/DH bike from hundreds of yards away. - and you get really p*ssed of when you get it wrong


A true DH/FRer doesnt get it wrong!

Btw, you said you were too young to drive. How old do you have to be over there in the UK? I live in the states, but I have some family that lives on the east coast in Elsham, about 1hr south of York. I was there this summer on vaca, and all I can say is England rocks. I wish I woulda had my bike though


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ithnu said:


> I left high school around a little shy of a 3.8 I think. I went to UW for a bachelors in Engineering Mechanics and Astronautics, then a MS in Mechanical. I work out it CO now. I snowboard and bike all the time. Its a great life so I meant it, keep the grades up:thumbsup:
> 
> Bike materials relate a lot to aerospace actually, titanium, composites, aluminums, etc. But the biking industry just doesn't have the $$ for the technology aerospace has. Oh, and I get to blow sh!t up.


Blow **** up you say? And here I was thinking I wanted to get a Bachelors in Network Administration and a masters in Immunology. Where do I sign up? =P


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

specializedbeta18 said:


> Blow **** up you say? And here I was thinking I wanted to get a Bachelors in Network Administration and a masters in Immunology. Where do I sign up? =P







Darn right. The tower in this video is 15-20 feet high, to give some perspective. This is the abort motor for the new capsule that will replace the space shuttle in a few years. I work on the crew capsule not this motor. But I do have to figure out how to get the capsule to not rip apart when this thing fires upright.

*Sorry for the hijack, not really DH/FR related I know. But what DH'er doesn't like to see sh!t blow up?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

specializedbeta18 said:


> Yeah, a true MTBer can. But this is true DH/FRer =P Take your 80-140mm travel elsewhere please! I would suggest Pinkbike


I'm pretty sure you can DH/FR on anything from a S.S. bike to benders ride... Its all about the rider, my friend. I plan to ride my slopestyle rig on the FR trails/resorts. Its only a little plusher than my current hardtail... :thumbsup:


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

Sweet! A good friend of mine is a gov't contractor / rocket scientist. He reverse engineers foriegn missle technology and analyzes foriegn missle trajectory so that we can make our defense missles more intuitive [Patriot missles, etc.]

Ive been out of school for a couple years now as an IBO but still wonder and contemplate going back to get a really advanced degree; I know Im smart enough, its just a matter of if I want to give up traveling and doing anything I want to sit in a classroom for a couple years...Iguess technically it would only be a year and a half before my internship would start and then it would be field work for the practicum and thesis work.

I do envy those of you that already have advanced degrees in technology. Congratulations on making the right choices early on.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

specializedbeta18 said:


> Blow **** up you say? And here I was thinking I wanted to get a Bachelors in Network Administration and a masters in Immunology. Where do I sign up? =P


What red-blooded male *doesn't* enjoy getting to blow **** up on occasion?

If I had the choice of getting to nail a supermodel or getting to fire a **** load of rockets or missiles out of a launcher at some targets, or to set off some C4/Claymore mines, I'd really have to give that some thought before I made a decision.


----------



## ban'd4life (Feb 13, 2007)

Oohh, oohh, oohh. How about if you just posted in this thread you are a gnar-core Fr/DH'er.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

specializedbeta18 said:


> A true DH/FRer doesnt get it wrong!
> 
> Btw, you said you were too young to drive. How old do you have to be over there in the UK? I live in the states, but I have some family that lives on the east coast in Elsham, about 1hr south of York. I was there this summer on vaca, and all I can say is England rocks. I wish I woulda had my bike though


 well were not all perfect like you so we do get it wrong some times, normally year :madman:

im 15 and you need to be 17 to drive over here, only a year and a few months till i can raise hell on the roads! lol 

im afraid i dont know of any riding spots near york of the top of my head, thats if you bring your bike over at some point.


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

now mike.....was number 23 geared towards me seeing as everypart i ever buy gets shipped to wookies house??


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ithnu said:


> Darn right. The tower in this video is 15-20 feet high, to give some perspective. This is the abort motor for the new capsule that will replace the space shuttle in a few years. I work on the crew capsule not this motor. But I do have to figure out how to get the capsule to not rip apart when this thing fires upright.
> 
> *Sorry for the hijack, not really DH/FR related I know. But what DH'er doesn't like to see sh!t blow up?


Can we please mount that to my bike?!?


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Desert Pig said:


> What you actually meant to type was, I am 17 and live at home, that is how I can afford these mean machines.


Except... I make $13.50/hr as a mechanic and on top of that I install home networks, build custom computers, and fix f'd^ computers, so I get by. You think, $13.50/hr x30hrs a week=around $400 a weekx4= $1600 a month from that alone. And then I have made anywhere from $300-1k from computers. So, granted living at home helps, It's not the full reason.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

- Your "XC" bike weighs 35 lbs. Anything less gets thrashed. 
- Loud music in the parking lot REALLY does make you look cooler. 
- People always ask where the engine is located.
- When the sun comes out on a rainy ride, your first thought is to break out the magnifying glass for some solar bowls. (might be a local thing  )
- Your dogs know that waiting for you at the landing hurts. XC dogs get in the way, FR dogs always follow.  
- Your IQ to testicle size ratio is inversely proportional. 
- Spandex burns your skin, like holy water. 
- Beer? Food? No difference!
- All of your underwear has a strange brown streak above the anus. 
- You've claimed to be going 50 mph... ...at 20, tops.  
- 6 foot drops always feel like 12 footers. 
- You're over 20 years old and still play on teeter totters. 
- Hot boxed a Whistler chairlift bubble. 
- You've had 7 inches in the rear and begged for more. :eekster:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

YoPawn said:


> - Your "XC" bike weighs 35 lbs. Anything less gets thrashed.
> - Loud music in the parking lot REALLY does make you look cooler.
> - People always ask where the engine is located.
> - When the sun comes out on a rainy ride, your first thought is to break out the magnifying glass for some solar bowls. (might be a local thing  )
> ...


You win. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

specializedbeta18 said:


> Can we please mount that to my bike?!?


I'm going out on a limb here, your bike might not survive Try one of these...


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

YoPawn said:


> - Your "XC" bike weighs 35 lbs. Anything less gets thrashed.
> - Loud music in the parking lot REALLY does make you look cooler.
> - People always ask where the engine is located.
> - When the sun comes out on a rainy ride, your first thought is to break out the magnifying glass for some solar bowls. (might be a local thing  )
> ...


- Once thought putting a 200mm dual crown on a hardtail was creating the perfect do it all bike. 3.0 Gazzis icing on the cake of perfection.
- The word "Bender" implies a day full of crashing and snorting dirt, followed by a week of recovery. 
- You used a hammer to pound in a headset. 
- You used a hammer on just about every other part of your bike. 
- Your camelbak doubles as cheap spine protection. 
- You take nuclear missiles to knife fights. (ie. Big bike little trail)
- All single pivots suck as much as your 1999 POS, and you must let everyone know about it!

Running dry here! Will post more later.


----------



## hucker1960 (Sep 30, 2008)

I heard once that a freerider is anyone that wears old vans, jeans, a cut-off sleve t-shrit, and bar humps the shiit outta every 7ft drop


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

lax30 said:


> now mike.....was number 23 geared towards me seeing as everypart i ever buy gets shipped to wookies house??


You and many others....

And just look want happened to Wookie because of his toys...


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

both your shoulders are bumpy from type III AC separations


----------



## stretch169 (Jul 23, 2006)

one incredible donkey said:


> At the trailhead you frequently hear "Isn't that a little overkill for these trails?"


I've heard that one more than once...


----------



## george_dh (Oct 6, 2008)

motormonkey, seems like you hate the xc riders?, why?
you can't handle xc?
true dh rider, is doesnt matter a true dh rider, i ride xc and dh, and doing dh is better for me, because when its time to make xc, im crazy as a party in hell


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

I was riding in one of the local county parks today which has both XC and some DH trails. It was great to see the XC riders get out of our way on the XC trails. I also smoked some guy on a climb on my demo while he was on a orbea alma.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

specializedbeta18 said:


> I was riding in one of the local county parks today which has both XC and some DH trails. It was great to see the XC riders get out of our way on the XC trails. * I also smoked some guy on a climb on my demo while he was on a orbea alma.*


gotta take that with a grain of salt -- Joe Smoked might be a nuubee, tired from a long ride, not feeling well, etc.

but yeah - it still feels good to out climb a XC bike with a bike that is twice as heavy.
l ride the Marin Quake 7.3, that thing climbs redank. Climbs better than most XC bikes l have owned.


----------



## ntoupal (Feb 13, 2009)

one incredible donkey said:


> You tend to overestimate the weight of your bike, proudly.


Weight what weight? I could maybe guess the weight of my bike within 10 no make that 15 lbs.


----------



## ntoupal (Feb 13, 2009)

YoPawn said:


> - People always ask where the engine is located.
> :eekster:


Or -You've heard "You paid what for that bike and it doesn't even come with a motor?"


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

You choose where you go to school based on the surrounding terrain. Emily Carr U in BC, here I come!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

You drive by a pack of roadies and instantly scream "LEGSHAVERS!!"

just me?


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Luigiugueto said:


> You drive by a pack of roadies and instantly scream "LEGSHAVERS!!"
> 
> just me?


Might just be you, but I do think Rodies take up too much of the road. They have a "Bike Lane" why cant they stay in it :madman:


----------



## ntoupal (Feb 13, 2009)

have any of you just meet someone on a trail or group ride and you remember them not by their face but by their bike?


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

You post on a mtb forum and make yourself sound like a bada$$...this thread is starting to sound like a bunch of teenagers with a self esteem issue. Although you folks are entertaining me, so continue.


----------



## gnartopia (Mar 10, 2009)

that list is so fu(king true


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

I got another one..."your XC bike has DH tires on it"


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

gnartopia said:


> that list is so fu(king true


Not to be confused with:

l am Sofa King We Todd Did.


----------



## gnartopia (Mar 10, 2009)

aha ha......


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Captain Snakebite said:


> I got another one..."your XC bike has DH tires on it"


A true DH/FRer doesn't have an XC bike! Well Ithnu does but he's "special-short bus material"


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

You know you are true when your F/R bike is part of your living room furniture....
RTW


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Damn, I think I meet 90% of these requirements...


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

How about when you are reading this thread, and somebody makes a reference to one of the numbers, and you HAVE to go back and see what it was. Every time.

Also, you get express shipping on a part/bike even if it's winter or even if you can get free shipping on a slower method. No matter the cost..


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

funny funny,i'm at least 20 for 28 on that list. i'd even like to modify a couple like ,"when driving around in your car you constantly look at things and say "i did drop that".


----------



## zoro (Mar 14, 2007)

Pedal Shop said:


> 3. You slow down when you see a pile of lumber on the side of the road.
> 6. Driving around, you often say to yourself, "l could drop that".
> 27. (For those who clip in): you know first hand the feeling of being like a stuck turtle.


:skep:


----------



## mr.niles (Feb 5, 2007)

Pedal Shop said:


> Topic revisted (for those who don't check MTBR every minute of the day):
> 
> 1. Within a matter of a few seconds, you'll find simular posts here on MTBR.
> 2. Funky looking scars on your shins, _look a lot like a pedal pegs._
> ...


i checked about twenty of these. instead of tatoos, i have extra scars....


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

What about: Your son's newest bike is really your current bike so YOU can get a new bike.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

29) The paint under the Dakine pad on your truck has never seen sunlight

Haha. So true. And about yelling at the roadies, we bust out a megaphone and starting yelling at them "Pedal go go go go PEDAL!!!!"


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

rickthewelder said:


> You know you are true when your F/R bike is part of your living room furniture....
> RTW


don't you mean when your FR bike is sitting on the couch & not you :thumbsup:

3. You slow down when you see a pile of lumber on the side of the road.
*in my case when I'm out4wdriving & I see a pile of rubbish on the side of the track I stop & see if there's any good pieces of wood & throw all the good stuff in the back of my 4by & if it don't fit I'll come back with a trailer  *


----------



## joeyzoolander1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have grown a great relationship with the UPS lady. her name is Linda....and she brings me toys.


----------



## thealmightywes (Dec 13, 2008)

...if you actually would like to have an STD


----------



## tgiles (Aug 20, 2008)

YoPawn said:


> - Your "XC" bike weighs 35 lbs. Anything less gets thrashed.
> - Loud music in the parking lot REALLY does make you look cooler.
> - People always ask where the engine is located.
> - When the sun comes out on a rainy ride, your first thought is to break out the magnifying glass for some solar bowls. (might be a local thing  )
> ...


I love solar bowls!!! Never called them that before, but they are awesome!!!!:thumbsup: Now that i thi nk about it, we never had a name for it at all.


----------

